# Connect Digitrax DS64 to MRC Prodigy base Station



## ConnorTech (Jan 21, 2020)

Hello,
I am new to model trains and this is my first post here so please forgive me if this is a very beginner question and I am missing something obvious.

I have a Prodigy Express Command Control station which I am not very happy with and have plans to move to Digitrax in the future. But for now it works fine on my test layout.
I would like to add DCC control to my atlas snap switches and have a few questions:
1.	Can I use the Digitrax DS64 without setting up a loco net? 
2.	Can I control the DS64 from JRMI that is connected to the Prodigy Base station? 
3.	Can the DS64 be connected to the rails to receive a DCC signal from any controller?
I am planning to get the Digitrax DCS210 Advanced Command Station and use LocoNet once I have track down on a larger more permanent layout.

Thank you for your advice and comments!


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

The DS64 is a stationary decoder. You would power
it from your track bus so it could receive digital content
from your DCC controller. It is compatible with any make
of DCC controller.

You can have the DS64 use track power for your
turnouts but it would be best to let it switch 
turnout motor power from a separate source.

You can control the DS64 from any controller that
you use to run your DCC trains including JRMI.

Don


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Read the manual carefully. I think its possible to externally power the DS64 to avoid using track power even if you don't have loconet by connecting to rail A and B for DCC signals and then also powering with round plug. When you get Loconet then you can remove the AB rail connection and just plug in loconet. This is a very programmable device so you need to determine how your going to use them. You can use a toggle switch up or down to activate the turn out so the switch would sort of act as an indicator (not my preference) or you can use one or 2 pushbuttons. I like a single pushbutton, each time you push it the turnout changes positions, with stall motors it was easy to have an indicator light, not sure what you would use for snap switches. Luckily the DS64 does use a Capacitive Discharge system for solenoides which should help in preventing solenoid burnout.


----------

